# How much is the average 12 week old male weigh?



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

I just took 12 week old Rebell,for his 3rd set of shots and had him weighed for the first time, any guesses?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
30.7 lbs, how big do you guess he'll get? Cutter was 105 lbs.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll say about the same! Like I said before" my dog and your cutter had same grandfather! My dog Stahl weighed 20 pounds 8 week 30 12 week! He basically weighed how old he was 
6 Mon. 60#7 Mon. 70# he just turned one he weighed 100# 27. Half in. Feel his ribs. Bill


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

My five month old is exactly 50 pounds. He has gained about 2 to 2 1/2 pounds per week.


----------



## GSDav8r (Dec 19, 2013)

Our little guy will be 9 weeks on Saturday. He's right at 20 lb or so.

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that he seems to be at a healthy weight, too. No visible ribs, but you can feel them. He has a nice waist when viewed from above.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

bill said:


> I'll say about the same! Like I said before" my dog and your cutter had same grandfather! My dog Stahl weighed 20 pounds 8 week 30 12 week! He basically weighed how old he was
> 6 Mon. 60#7 Mon. 70# he just turned one he weighed 100# 27. Half in. Feel his ribs. Bill


Thanks Bill he has the skinniest mid section between his ribs and back legs I've seen, ribs are definitely felt, no excess meat on him. When he walks he sounds like Bigfoot  I'm really happy our doge have the same grandpa, send away for his AKC pedigree already.


.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

My guy was 31.5 pounds at 12 weeks and I had to up his food because he looked too skinny. I'm hoping he'll be under 85 pounds. However, because I am so outspoken about not being particular towards over standard GSDs I'll probably get some freak of nature lol! Weight at this age doesn't mean a whole lot I think. More important to look at the parents. Most pups stay around their parent's size. ;-)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> My guy was 31.5 pounds at 12 weeks and I had to up his food because he looked too skinny. I'm hoping he'll be under 85 pounds. However, because I am so outspoken about not being particular towards over standard GSDs I'll probably get some freak of nature lol! Weight at this age doesn't mean a whole lot I think. More important to look at the parents. Most pups stay around their parent's size. ;-)


Got my boy yesterday, 12 weeks. I haven't had him weighed yet, but I would guess around 15-20#s. I'm going to laugh if you wind up with a big dog and I wind up with a small one.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

The last two posts are really funny. And yes some people remember that thread.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

DobbyDad said:


> The last two posts are really funny. And yes some people remember that thread.


Yeah, I snickered pretty loudly at this thread as well.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Ours was about 30# at 12 weeks, give or take a couple lbs. He is 13 weeks yesterday and due a vet visit today. I'm very curious... 

he is quite skinny.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine was 21.6 pounds at 11 weeks and 30.6 pounds at 14 weeks


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper although a female weighed 31lbs at 12 weeks


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Got my boy yesterday, 12 weeks. I haven't had him weighed yet, but I would guess around 15-20#s. I'm going to laugh if you wind up with a big dog and I wind up with a small one.


Hahaha, I got a good chuckle out of this. We should def keep each other posted on our pup's progress. It would be quite funny if this happened. Are the pics you posted of him at 12 weeks? I thought he was 8 weeks in the pics and I remember thinking, he's huge!! Not in a bad way at all, he still looks like a bigger boy to me knowing he's 12 weeks. I'm terrrrible at guessing weight. I was surprised when 31.5 came up on the scale at the vet's, I thought he was smaller.

Glad we can give a chuckle to a few. Shepherdmom and I have gotten into some heated debates. The thing I like about her though, is she can leave her emotions at the door after the thread and not hate me, or those who don't agree with her, forever. There are a few around here that can't, seems silly and tiresome to me. :shrug:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Mine was 21.6 pounds at 11 weeks and 30.6 pounds at 14 weeks


Funny thing, he seems so much smaller than other member's pups on here when he was a puppy but he ended up being 28.5 inches at the shoulder and 90 pounds as an adult. :wild:


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Funny thing, he seems so much smaller than other member's pups on here when he was a puppy but he ended up being 28.5 inches at the shoulder and 90 pounds as an adult. :wild:


You need to post more pics of that Dalmatian!! I see a large variety of purebreds in the Northwest. When I go back to the midwest, it seems it's more doodles and "designer" breeds. Of course, this is completely subjective and anecdotal. But, I hardly EVER see a Dalmatian. My hubby had one growing up (he grew up with a lot of dogs, farm life seems to allow for that). I don't think they had the Dalmatian long though, they got him when he was older.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> Hahaha, I got a good chuckle out of this. We should def keep each other posted on our pup's progress. It would be quite funny if this happened. Are the pics you posted of him at 12 weeks? I thought he was 8 weeks in the pics and I remember thinking, he's huge!! Not in a bad way at all, he still looks like a bigger boy to me knowing he's 12 weeks. I'm terrrrible at guessing weight. I was surprised when 31.5 came up on the scale at the vet's, I thought he was smaller.
> 
> Glad we can give a chuckle to a few. Shepherdmom and I have gotten into some heated debates. The thing I like about her though, is she can leave her emotions at the door after the thread and not hate me, or those who don't agree with her, forever. There are a few around here that can't, seems silly and tiresome to me. :shrug:


It will sure be interesting to see how they grow.  Post lots of pictures. I love puppy pictures!!! 

I have always been one to love a good debate. Its a good thing politic's are not allowed around here.  Even though I get caught up in the emotion (red head temper even though its grey now) when I calm down I try to see the other point of view. 

Heading out the door to find his weight right after this post. But I thought I would put this picture up here for the viewing enjoyment of people who might remember even older threads...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DaniFani said:


> You need to post more pics of that Dalmatian!! I see a large variety of purebreds in the Northwest. When I go back to the midwest, it seems it's more doodles and "designer" breeds. Of course, this is completely subjective and anecdotal. But, I hardly EVER see a Dalmatian. My hubby had one growing up (he grew up with a lot of dogs, farm life seems to allow for that). I don't think they had the Dalmatian long though, they got him when he was older.


We should be friends on Facebook, I post pictures of him several times a week! :laugh:

I only met 2 Dalmatians in my life before going to see a Dalmatian breeder. I do not know anyone around here that has one. I LOVE it that way though, they are not a breed for everyone. I will always have one now, I love my breeder and plan on either adding another puppy or a retired adult down the road. I really have my eyes on Draco's dad.:wub:


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> We should be friends on Facebook, I post pictures of him several times a week! :laugh:
> 
> I only met 2 Dalmatians in my life before going to see a Dalmatian breeder. I do not know anyone around here that has one. I LOVE it that way though, they are not a breed for everyone. I will always have one now, I love my breeder and plan on either adding another puppy or a retired adult down the road. I really have my eyes on Draco's dad.:wub:


That's how it is with my Cardigan Corgi. Everyone think's he's a mix, and whenever I run into Pembroke people they always exclaim, "A CARDI!!! We've never seen a Cardi in person!!!" lol, the tail throws everyone though. Even Pembroke people have told me he's a mix lol!

I've heard that dalmatians aren't for everyone. What's the main reason? Are they bred for any kind of work? I actually know next to nothing about that breed. Other than they look really pretty posed next to a firetruck! lol

Hope the vet visit goes well, Shepherdmom!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My puppy will be 16 weeks on Tuesday and was 22.6# on Monday.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DaniFani said:


> That's how it is with my Cardigan Corgi. Everyone think's he's a mix, and whenever I run into Pembroke people they always exclaim, "A CARDI!!! We've never seen a Cardi in person!!!" lol, the tail throws everyone though. Even Pembroke people have told me he's a mix lol!
> 
> I've heard that dalmatians aren't for everyone. What's the main reason? Are they bred for any kind of work? I actually know next to nothing about that breed. Other than they look really pretty posed next to a firetruck! lol
> 
> Hope the vet visit goes well, Shepherdmom!


"They were used as dogs of war, guarding the borders of Dalmatia. To this day, the breed retains a high guarding instinct; although friendly and loyal to those the dog knows and trusts, it is often aloof with strangers and unknown dogs. Dalmatians have a strong hunting instinct and are an excellent exterminator of rats and vermin. In sporting, they have been used as bird dogs, trail hounds, retrievers, or in packs for boar or stag hunting. Their dramatic markings and intelligence have made them successful circus dogs throughout the years. Dalmatians are perhaps best known for their role as fire-fighting apparatus escorts and firehouse mascots. Since Dalmatians and horses are very compatible, the dogs were easily trained to run in front of the carriages to help clear a path and quickly guide the horses and firefighters to the fires. Dalmatians are often considered to make good watchdogs, and they may have been useful to fire brigades as guard dogs to protect a firehouse and its equipment. Fire engines used to be drawn by fast and powerful horses, a tempting target for thieves, so Dalmatians were kept in the firehouse as deterrence to theft."

They have A LOT of energy, my little guy loves to lay with me and cuddle but also LOVES to RUN and he does a lot of it. He's also a character, definitely more silly/goofy/frustrating/stubborn than my GSD. He does a lot of things that might annoy most people like he barks at me or slaps the crap out of me out of frustration or because I am not paying attention to him. He runs around the house like a mad man with his Kong Wubba in his mouth, he looses his mind and jumps all over the place constantly for his ball. He is almost always doing something.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My puppy is 10 weeks 1 day and is 25# and growing like a weed. His ears are also growing and dancing up and down.. Love it!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

danifani said:


> hope the vet visit goes well, shepherdmom!


16.5 #


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> 16.5 #


Haha, I'm laughing...because I think you are right...You're going to end up with the 75/80 pound guy and mine is going to be...gasp...100lb.  bahahahaha I'm going into town today, I'll weigh my guy and get back to you. He turned 4 months on Jan 20th.

In reality though, who knows. My previous showline, I thought was going to be huge. He weighed as old as he was until 7/8 months (45 pounds at 4 months, 55 pounds at 5 months, 65 at 6 months, 70ish at 7 months), and then he kind of stopped growing. Although, the vets said his heart condition could have contributed to his body growth stunting a little bit. We'll never know.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful pup! Looks very similar to by 12 week old, Arson.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright Shepherdmom, drum roll.....my guy is 45.8 pounds lol. He's 4 months old, so we'll see. Still every chance in the world he'll be under 85 pounds!! Riiiight?? ;-)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> Haha, I'm laughing...because I think you are right...You're going to end up with the 75/80 pound guy and mine is going to be...gasp...100lb.  bahahahaha I'm going into town today, I'll weigh my guy and get back to you. He turned 4 months on Jan 20th.
> 
> In reality though, who knows. My previous showline, I thought was going to be huge. He weighed as old as he was until 7/8 months (45 pounds at 4 months, 55 pounds at 5 months, 65 at 6 months, 70ish at 7 months), and then he kind of stopped growing. Although, the vets said his heart condition could have contributed to his body growth stunting a little bit. We'll never know.


LOL... The best thing is we will both love & spoil them no matter what size they turn out to be.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> LOL... The best thing is we will both love & spoil them no matter what size they turn out to be.


Absolutely!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> Alright Shepherdmom, drum roll.....my guy is 45.8 pounds lol. He's 4 months old, so we'll see. Still every chance in the world he'll be under 85 pounds!! Riiiight?? ;-)


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

That's what my boy thinks about all this weight nonsense. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> That's what my boy thinks about all this weight nonsense. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow he is beautiful!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Wow he is beautiful!


Aw thanks! Now I have to share a few more, we had a huge snow here the other day, and he loooooved it. Digging, rolling, jumping, running, loved every bit of it!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Wow he is beautiful!


And so big!! Lol sorry Dani I couldn't resist! Bill


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Mine was 21.6 pounds at 11 weeks and 30.6 pounds at 14 weeks



Out of curiosity how much did it weigh full grown 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thewretched said:


> Out of curiosity how much did it weigh full grown
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He'll be 5 years old next month, he's 90 pounds and 28.5 inches at the shoulders


----------



## KnittirB (Feb 13, 2014)

Kennedy weighed 32.7 pounds at the vet yesterday. She is 14 weeks old and is currently whining at her food bowl as if she hasn't eaten a thing in her life LOL


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

My boy Sunny will turn 10 months on the 19th of this month. At first when he was around 12 weeks we all thought he would end up being around 140# but now I think he will be around 110. Here is his growth chart 

08 weeks: 14Ibs 11"
09 weeks: 19lbs 13"
10 weeks: 25Ibs 15"
11 weeks: 30Ibs 16"
12 weeks: 35lbs 18"
13 weeks: 40Ibs 19"
14 weeks: 43Ibs 20"
15 weeks: 47lbs 21"
16 weeks: 48lbs 22"
17 weeks: 53lbs 23"

04 months: 55lbs 24"
05 months: 70lbs 26"
06 months: 81Ibs 27"
07 months: 89Ibs 28"
08 months: 94Ibs 29"
09 months: 96Ibs 29.75"


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Just an update. 

Sarge was 16.5 lbs at 12 weeks
he is up to 19.9 lbs at 14 weeks.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

My boy was 12 weeks yesterday and weighs 27 lbs


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Sp00ks said:


> Ours was about 30# at 12 weeks, give or take a couple lbs. He is 13 weeks yesterday and due a vet visit today. I'm very curious...
> 
> he is quite skinny.


At his 13 week vet visit he was 31.5 lbs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Just an update.
> 
> Sarge was 16.5 lbs at 12 weeks
> he is up to 19.9 lbs at 14 weeks.


Dani Fani he is 24.3 pounds at 16 weeks. I don't think he is going to be as big as your boy.


----------



## GSDav8r (Dec 19, 2013)

Luger was 12 weeks on last Saturday and he's 31 lb.


----------



## Darren2711 (Jan 5, 2014)

Magnuss hit 12 weeks yesterday...33lbs


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I will not know exactly but Bella (female) at just over 10 weeks (dec. 25) is above 20 lbs. Sunday she get's weighed at the vet. I just held her and subtracted.. A few minutes ago. 8.5 lbs. at 6 weeks ??


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Dani Fani he is 24.3 pounds at 16 weeks. I don't think he is going to be as big as your boy.


Shepherdmom, Pearl will be 16 weeks on Tuesday, she went to the vet today and weighed 24.3 lbs! How crazy is that?!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

megansha said:


> Shepherdmom, Pearl will be 16 weeks on Tuesday, she went to the vet today and weighed 24.3 lbs! How crazy is that?!


All of a sudden my boy hit a growth spurt. 4 days after I posted that he was up to 26.7 lbs. Can't wait to find out what he weighs next week.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

31.3 pounds and 18 weeks today.


----------

